# Embedded Windows Media Player Audio File with Visualization Effects



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everybody 

I have an embedded windows media player on a webpage with the following code:


```
[URL=why_americo_3_28_06.wmv]why_americo_3_28_06.wmv[/URL]
```
Now, that works great with video files, but doesn't do what I want for audio files.

What I want is for the video player to remain the same size as it has listed (320X285). However, with an audio file, it just shows the control buttons and progress bar, without the place where video usually is.

I was wondering if it is possible to have the visualization effects that you can use with Windows Media Player when listening to audio files, be used on my web page so that I can have something in the video box when an audio file is playing.

I tried making a video file with an image as the video and the audio track playing, but it makes the size of the file much larger when making it into a video like that.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Take a look at these they might help you:
http://codingforums.com/showthread.php?t=50666&page=24
http://www.mcse.ms/message1883972.html


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Eriksrocks  I'll definitely take a look at those links :up:

Sorry for the delayed response, I never got an email for a reply on this thread.


----------

